
Turst me, I know what I'm doing... - chanux
http://torvalds-family.blogspot.com/2010/02/turst-me-i-know-what-im-doing.html
======
hga
The article itself is only so interesting, but the ensuing discussion might be
of value to people who like wired home networks.

